# Who makes the best glass pot call?



## Jody Hawk (May 14, 2011)

I've tried crystal on several occasions but I'm just a glass man. I just like the sound of glass better. In your opinion, who makes the best glass pot calls out there?


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 14, 2011)

Have you ever tried a Crystal Mistress by David Halloran?


----------



## Nitro (May 14, 2011)

When it comes to glass pot calls, Tommy Walton's has to be at the top of the heap....(in my humble opinion).


----------



## fatboy84 (May 14, 2011)

Misfire Game Calls has some awesome sounding glass calls.


----------



## Hawken2222 (May 14, 2011)

My favorate is Striaght Creek calls.  I have a bronzed glass over slate, in a cherry pot, and it will absolutely sing.


----------



## DaddyPaul (May 14, 2011)

I've got a Lonzo glass call that I'll put up against any I've run.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

fatboy84 said:


> Misfire Game Calls has some awesome sounding glass calls.



Is Lee still making calls? I was going thru the custom callmaker sticky the other day and that site( www.misfiregamecalls.com)  no longer exists.


----------



## Hawken2222 (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is Lee still making calls? I was going thru the custom callmaker sticky the other day and that site( www.misfiregamecalls.com)  no longer exists.



He's still making calls, I baught a Trumpet from him last month


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 14, 2011)

Gobble & Strut said:


> Have you ever tried a Crystal Mistress by David Halloran?



I've heard one ran and it sounds good. I just can't get soft on crystal though, I like the soft clucks and yelps on  glass better.


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 14, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I've heard one ran and it sounds good. I just can't get soft on crystal though, I like the soft clucks and yelps on  glass better.



No problem.  However, you should be able to get soft on a call of any surface.  Glass and crystal are very similar so if you can do it on one, you should be able to do it on the other if the call is any good.  Slate is probably easier for most folks to get soft on.  If you are having trouble "toning it down," try "killing it out" by holding the call flat in your hand/palm instead of suspended on your fingertips.  Good luck.


----------



## fatboy84 (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is Lee still making calls? I was going thru the custom callmaker sticky the other day and that site( www.misfiregamecalls.com)  no longer exists.



Yeah, he is...He just let his domain lapse I think.

If you need his info I can PM it to ya or you can PM him here...GaDawgs


----------



## Greg Tench (May 15, 2011)

All great callmakers mentioned.David Hallorans Sugartown sweetness II is a great sounding glass.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 16, 2011)

Some great ones mentioned above and a few others I'd include-
David Mills
Daryl Slaton
Tim Clayton

One from Lon is on my list.


----------



## chevyman2000 (May 16, 2011)

I purchased a pot call from misfire game calls this year. Sounds great! Hasn't let me down once this year. Will be getting more lol


Chev


----------



## boparks (May 16, 2011)

Truth is there are lots of em with several mentioned here.....The one that was in my vest on every hunt this year and what has become my  favorite is a Straight Creek glass matched up with one of Lonnie Mabrys strikers.......it's an easy call to run soft or loud if the call and striker are prepped .


----------



## dusty80 (May 19, 2011)

Darrin Dawkins


----------



## TurkeyH90 (May 22, 2011)

*Glass pot*

Supreme. Steve Reeves in Macon, Ga. I believe.


----------



## GADAWGS (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is Lee still making calls? I was going thru the custom callmaker sticky the other day and that site( www.misfiregamecalls.com)  no longer exists.



I am still plugging away, just trying to build a new and better website. The last one was just plain pitiful. May be a while as I deal with some other more pressing matters at home.


----------



## Nitro (May 22, 2011)

Hang in there Lee. I called you earlier. I am here if you need anything Sir. 

Prayers up for you and Tina.


----------



## GADAWGS (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Andy. I got your message but figured you wouldnt be able to talk while on the plane. I am working a part time till 4am


----------

